# volunteering in thailand



## ladyangela

hello everyone im new to this forum. i wonted to ask if there was any volunteers in thailand about..
me and my husband are going to thailand next as volunteers for teaching and health care in orphanage..we were going to be going with GAB but they dont seem to do what we wont and we would be able to save so much money if we did our own net working than would be able to give this saved money to the orphanages.
so i wonted to ask if there was anyone about who has done there own net working for this kind of volunteering or would it be best to go with gab and let them do all the hard work for us...we are only going for 4 weeks we are not looking to moving to thailand yet..
i would be greatfull for any help...
thanks angela


----------



## JustChris

My wife and I (and children) have served as a host family for years for volunteers that don't want to pay $1,500 to sleep in the mud and eat gruel. We are connected with many foundations and organizations here in Chiang Mai including an orphanage. I recently volunteered for Habitat for Humanity right here where I live and they asked me to pay $1,650 to volunteer, I fail to see the logic in this as I have a house, car and my own hammer! So, I know what you are talking about. Let me know what your plans are and what you would like to do and I would be happy to help you.


----------



## Guest

A lot of these organisations will take money both from voluntary donations as well as from volunteer workers. 

There are official listings in the UK - not sure about the US - that detail the total income of the agency alongside the percentage of that income that is spent on administration. The lower the percentage, the more it is likely to be a bona fide organisation AND efficient at its work. I always check on this before other donating to a voluntary outfit, or volunteering to work on its behalf.

A personal issue for me - of course it doesn't affect everyone the same way - is whether the agency is non-affiliated. There are plenty of aid agencies that have a separate, usually religious agenda. For some of these organisations it could be said that this religious agenda is the overriding one.

JC - As a Chiang Mai-based expat, do you know an American called Steve, about 65, all his hair, tall, long-term resident, owns a guest house, involved with an orphanage (can't remember which one)?


----------



## JustChris

No I don't know anyone called Steve in Chiang Mai. I do agree with you about the volunteer groups having agendas and affiliations, I don't care if the person running an organization has a religious affiliation as long as it isn't being pushed on anyone which generally tends to be the case. there are a lot of groups here in Chiang Mai though that aren't anything, just caring and helpful.


----------



## King Silk

JustChris said:


> No I don't know anyone called Steve in Chiang Mai. I do agree with you about the volunteer groups having agendas and affiliations, I don't care if the person running an organization has a religious affiliation as long as it isn't being pushed on anyone which generally tends to be the case. there are a lot of groups here in Chiang Mai though that aren't anything, just caring and helpful.



*Well done JC :clap2: You Sir are what Londoners call 'A Diamond!"
*


----------



## Serendipity2

ladyangela said:


> hello everyone im new to this forum. i wonted to ask if there was any volunteers in thailand about..
> me and my husband are going to thailand next as volunteers for teaching and health care in orphanage..we were going to be going with GAB but they dont seem to do what we wont and we would be able to save so much money if we did our own net working than would be able to give this saved money to the orphanages.
> so i wonted to ask if there was anyone about who has done there own net working for this kind of volunteering or would it be best to go with gab and let them do all the hard work for us...we are only going for 4 weeks we are not looking to moving to thailand yet..
> i would be greatfull for any help...
> thanks angela



ladyangela,

Given the short time you're going to be there perhaps just volunteering to work/help at one of the hill tribes would be a fabulous experience for you. They would probably give you free room and board [it won't be the Hilton or Marriot but the food would be good] and you could get to know some genuine people without an agenda. Tumbleweeds posted a URL of an organization that did something along those lines but when you get to Thailand go to the office of the Minister of Culture [a guess] and I'm sure they would be most helpful in directing you. Using the Internet, you should be able to connect with them now and find out whom to contact before your trip. Give the Internet a try! 

Serendipity2


----------



## Guest

If you are interested L.A., I have the email address of an organisation working with hill tribe villages on the Chiang Mai side of Chiang Rai in North Thailand. They are looking for volunteers, especially those able to help with teaching English or Computer Studies.


----------



## Dumbo

Ist visa or permit required to do volunteer work?


----------



## Guest

Yes - you need a volunteer work visa. Either obtained before leaving your home country, or via an extension.


----------



## Dumbo

frogblogger said:


> Yes - you need a volunteer work visa. Either obtained before leaving your home country, or via an extension.


I need some advice as I don't know the best to ago about this. I have a position as a volunteer teaching english at a small country school near Surin if I am able to do this legally. Can it be done without becoming attached to some organisation? My girlfriend is a teacher at the school.
and her boss is very happy for me to help. But don't want to be on the wrong side of the law. Any help please:confused2:


----------



## Guest

I forget - are you already in Thailand? What visa have you got/are you applying for?


----------



## Serendipity2

Dumbo said:


> I need some advice as I don't know the best to ago about this. I have a position as a volunteer teaching english at a small country school near Surin if I am able to do this legally. Can it be done without becoming attached to some organisation? My girlfriend is a teacher at the school.
> and her boss is very happy for me to help. But don't want to be on the wrong side of the law. Any help please:confused2:



Dumbo,

I'm pretty sure that the school will help you get a visa since it's in their interest to help you help them and there would be no advantage to them for you to get sideways with the authorities. Ask them - that's the easy way. You probably don't have to mention but if you want let them know your gf will also be working for them. 

Serendipity2


----------



## Dumbo

Serendipity2 said:


> Dumbo,
> 
> I'm pretty sure that the school will help you get a visa since it's in their interest to help you help them and there would be no advantage to them for you to get sideways with the authorities. Ask them - that's the easy way. You probably don't have to mention but if you want let them know your gf will also be working for them.
> 
> Serendipity2


Serendipity2,
Many thanks for that. I will follow your suggestion.


----------



## gleeglee

*Volunteer*



Dumbo said:


> Serendipity2,
> Many thanks for that. I will follow your suggestion.


Hello as a new boy on this forum, i can offer a little advise, To get a volunteers work permit you must get the correct paperwork from a foundation or a charity who will send you the correct paperwork to get the Non B Visa.

My wife is the president of a foundation in Thailand called F.A.C.E (Foundation for Arts Culture and Education) and we place teachers in poor school who volunteer through the foundation. you would be able to contact them at [email protected] 
My wife is also the owner of a school TLS Language School and will have her Phd in Education sometime this year, so she knows the law on this matter quite well a school cannot get a work permit for a volunteer as they are not a charity. so i believe.
F.A.C.E Can get you and your partner working in a school together and can send all the paperwork required for your application for the visa, This charity do not take a fee off you but your welcome to Donate to this Charity. you can read more about the school that you would teach at on f.a.c.e website which is 
charity 

AND GOOD LUCK IN YOUR SEARCH! Good People are always more than welcome in Thailand.


----------



## Dumbo

gleeglee said:


> Hello as a new boy on this forum, i can offer a little advise, To get a volunteers work permit you must get the correct paperwork from a foundation or a charity who will send you the correct paperwork to get the Non B Visa.
> 
> My wife is the president of a foundation in Thailand called F.A.C.E (Foundation for Arts Culture and Education) and we place teachers in poor school who volunteer through the foundation. you would be able to contact them at [email protected]
> My wife is also the owner of a school TLS Language School and will have her Phd in Education sometime this year, so she knows the law on this matter quite well a school cannot get a work permit for a volunteer as they are not a charity. so i believe.
> F.A.C.E Can get you and your partner working in a school together and can send all the paperwork required for your application for the visa, This charity do not take a fee off you but your welcome to Donate to this Charity. you can read more about the school that you would teach at on f.a.c.e website which is
> charity
> 
> AND GOOD LUCK IN YOUR SEARCH! Good People are always more than welcome in Thailand.


gleeglee,
Thank you very,very much for the information. My partner is a Thai teacher teaching maths at a small country school. She has talked to her boss and there is a position a her school for me to teach english as a volunteer six hours per week. I have my own private income so payment is not required. It will be assisting the present Thai english teacher. But I still need a visa.


----------



## gleeglee

Dumbo said:


> gleeglee,
> Thank you very,very much for the information. My partner is a Thai teacher teaching maths at a small country school. She has talked to her boss and there is a position a her school for me to teach english as a volunteer six hours per week. I have my own private income so payment is not required. It will be assisting the present Thai english teacher. But I still need a visa.


This is what i said the school cannot offer you the documents and without them you would be working illegally, I will talk to my wife and ask her if there is some help we can give you in this. The procedure would be that you would get a temporary 3 month B visa and when you enter Thailand this would be changed to a 1 year visa that runs adjacent the work permit. If you are in Thailand already you would have to leave and come back with the non B.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for that info gleeglee.

Just to clarify, someone already in Thailand with a non-immigrant 'O' visa who wants to do some voluntary work. What options are open to him?


----------



## Dumbo

gleeglee said:


> This is what i said the school cannot offer you the documents and without them you would be working illegally, I will talk to my wife and ask her if there is some help we can give you in this. The procedure would be that you would get a temporary 3 month B visa and when you enter Thailand this would be changed to a 1 year visa that runs adjacent the work permit. If you are in Thailand already you would have to leave and come back with the non B.


I will be coming back to Thailand on the 24th of July again on a 30 day entry visa just to make arrangements for when I move to Thailand on a more permanent footing. My partner and I intend to marry but not yet. The position is at her school and I will be talking to her boss when I arrive. But I will only teach if I can do it legaly. I would certainly be very grateful for any assistance or advice you can help me with. Les.


----------



## gleeglee

Dumbo said:


> I will be coming back to Thailand on the 24th of July again on a 30 day entry visa just to make arrangements for when I move to Thailand on a more permanent footing. My partner and I intend to marry but not yet. The position is at her school and I will be talking to her boss when I arrive. But I will only teach if I can do it legaly. I would certainly be very grateful for any assistance or advice you can help me with. Les.


I will talk to my wife tomorrow as she is at a conference today and tonight at dinner, if we did the documents it would take several days you would need to send us a resume and a copy of your passport and a good quality passport size photo, Once ready we could express mail this to you but you would have to return the cost of the mail, The document would get you a temporary 3 month non B visa which you require for working.


----------



## Serendipity2

gleeglee said:


> I will talk to my wife tomorrow as she is at a conference today and tonight at dinner, if we did the documents it would take several days you would need to send us a resume and a copy of your passport and a good quality passport size photo, Once ready we could express mail this to you but you would have to return the cost of the mail, The document would get you a temporary 3 month non B visa which you require for working.



gleeglee,

I hate to throw cold water on the party and perhaps I'm wrong but surely your wife's capable assistance isn't the only way one can get a visa to teach in Thailand - is it? 

People have been coming to Thailand for decades and working with rural and indigenous peoples and I would find it hard to believe they aren't doing so legally. And I suspect not all are charities. I'm also wondering about holding yourself out [or in this case, your wife] as a method to obtaining a work visa? Is this a commercial business or a private venture? If the former perhaps you could list the name of the company and offer other competing venues as well? 

Again, I'm not trying to rain on anyone's parade but you're very new on this forum and are asking people to send their very private information to you is a bit surreal. Surely there is a ministry that handles this - it surely isn't a new issue.

Serendipity2


----------



## Dumbo

gleeglee,
Once again thank you very much. I appreciate any information or help but I must agree with Serendipity2 about the sending of private information. Could you please tell more about your wife's company


----------



## gleeglee

Serendipity2 said:


> gleeglee,
> 
> I hate to throw cold water on the party and perhaps I'm wrong but surely your wife's capable assistance isn't the only way one can get a visa to teach in Thailand - is it?
> 
> People have been coming to Thailand for decades and working with rural and indigenous peoples and I would find it hard to believe they aren't doing so legally. And I suspect not all are charities. I'm also wondering about holding yourself out [or in this case, your wife] as a method to obtaining a work visa? Is this a commercial business or a private venture? If the former perhaps you could list the name of the company and offer other competing venues as well?
> 
> Again, I'm not trying to rain on anyone's parade but you're very new on this forum and are asking people to send their very private information to you is a bit surreal. Surely there is a ministry that handles this - it surely isn't a new issue.
> 
> Serendipity2


Yes i believe you are trying to throw cold water on the parade, there are genuine people still in the world without having any other agenda, The man wanted advice i gave it , he then asked for help i offered it. As the owner of a school we do education non b applications for fun we have 42 teachers work for us in schools in Bangkok, We are also Directors of a Foundation. The advice i gave was honest and True

You cannot do any kind of work in Thailand without a work permit go to Thaivisa .com there are hundreds of pages about the subject.

There are only 2 criteria were you can get a workpermit for teaching
1:- you must have a 4 year degree in Education.
2:- Any other 4 year degree will do if you also have a TEFL or Tofel ect

A CHARITY OR FOUNDATION must sponsor your application to be a volunteer.

So i ask you what is my hidden agenda i offered to help i am in a position to help, but now i am reluctant to help, This was a genuine offer all i asked was that he cover the postage of express mail for a 14 page document,

When teachers apply from abroad and they have the right qualifications we ask for the same documents without the passport details please inform me how i can apply for anything


----------



## gleeglee

frogblogger said:


> Thanks for that info gleeglee.
> 
> Just to clarify, someone already in Thailand with a non-immigrant 'O' visa who wants to do some voluntary work. What options are open to him?


I would like to offer you some sound advice, but my integrity was questioned by Serendipity2 , why does he not offer you the correct advice he is obviously an expert in this field.


----------



## Dumbo

gleeglee, I am not a qualified teacher. English is my language. I just want to do something for others and be useful. I am not sure about giving my back ground details on here. The only bit of information I will give at the moment is that I spent 25 years in law enforcement. Now retired. Does that help me to to teach?


----------



## gleeglee

Dumbo said:


> gleeglee, I am not a qualified teacher. English is my language. I just want to do something for others and be useful. I am not sure about giving my back ground details on here. The only bit of information I will give at the moment is that I spent 25 years in law enforcement. Now retired. Does that help me to to teach?


As a volunteer yes as a teacher with a work permit No. well i would not give my details on a public forum too, yesterday i gave you our school details our contact details are there.


----------



## Guest

Ok I think people are talking at cross-purposes here.

First of all, any promotion of commercial activities require premium membership, so paid courses at individual establishments cannot be discussed. However Dumbo did ask for specific advice and someone involved in running a language school in Bangkok is going to be well-placed to supply that advice - so long as it doesn't develop into a commercial thread.

gleeglee has given some useful information and without mentioning names I have seen a website for a certain language school in Bangkok that is an approved educational establishment, with links to the aforementioned charity.

Yes we should all be careful about supplying personal details by email, but it can be checked whether the organisation concerned is bona fide or not. 

S2 there are all manner of dodgy outfits working with 'teachers' who have little or no qualifications, but the route gleeglee is suggesting seems to be the officially approved and legal one. I can well believe that a normal school cannot apply for a volunteer teacher visa, and that only registered charities can do this. Perhaps there are ways around this (eg applying for a normal paid teaching job, then 'donating' the money back to the school). But what gleeglee says in that respect makes sense to me.

As long as the documentation being discussed isn't related to TEFL or PhD courses (ie to acquire the qualifications to teach from a private language school), and simply relates to visa requirements, then so far I see no problem in this thread.


----------



## Serendipity2

gleeglee said:


> Yes i believe you are trying to throw cold water on the parade, there are genuine people still in the world without having any other agenda, The man wanted advice i gave it , he then asked for help i offered it. As the owner of a school we do education non b applications for fun we have 42 teachers work for us in schools in Bangkok, We are also Directors of a Foundation. The advice i gave was honest and True
> 
> You cannot do any kind of work in Thailand without a work permit go to Thaivisa .com there are hundreds of pages about the subject.
> 
> There are only 2 criteria were you can get a workpermit for teaching
> 1:- you must have a 4 year degree in Education.
> 2:- Any other 4 year degree will do if you also have a TEFL or Tofel ect
> 
> A CHARITY OR FOUNDATION must sponsor your application to be a volunteer.
> 
> So i ask you what is my hidden agenda i offered to help i am in a position to help, but now i am reluctant to help, This was a genuine offer all i asked was that he cover the postage of express mail for a 14 page document,
> 
> When teachers apply from abroad and they have the right qualifications we ask for the same documents without the passport details please inform me how i can apply for anything



gleeglee,

You protest too much. Surely you [or wife] are not the ONLY person who can assist in getting a visa yet you have no credentials, no business name listed and only offer your assistance while requesting that people who do not know you or your wife copies of their passport? Surely there are others who've been doing this one heck of a lot longer than you and your wife - yet you mention none of them. What is your business name, what are your [her] qualifications, are you licensed with the government to engage in this activity? 

If your offer IS genuine provide some information about your company or organization and you [or your wife] and what official credentials you have. Keep in mind that you are very new to this forum and you're not a known quantity yet you are asking others to trust you. Why would anyone trust someone with as little information provided as you. If you are legitimate kindly provide something that makes you a bit more legitimate than what we've seen so far. That is your responsibility to provide and kindly advise as to the existence of others who also offer assistance - you've been totally silent in that regard. OR are you the ONLY venue in all of Thailand that assists people in getting visas to work for free? If so, I'll be amazed. And if your service IS legitimate, register here as a commercial 'vendor' and provide your bona fides. TIA

Serendipity2


----------



## Guest

S2 think you must have missed my post just above, trying to defuse this? As I said it seems to be genuine - I did check. 

Personally I don't consider this to be a promotional exercise by a business as yet, and the person concerned was in my opinion offering some useful information about the Thai law on working for charities - it certainly made sense to me.

I'm really not sure what you are saying, unless I've missed something, he has not tried to sell anything, hasn't provided a link, and has made general statements about the legalities of working as a volunteer and the visas required - as he said the same advice can be read on the Thaivisa forum.


----------



## Serendipity2

frogblogger said:


> S2 think you must have missed my post just above, trying to defuse this? As I said it seems to be genuine - I did check.
> 
> Personally I don't consider this to be a promotional exercise by a business as yet, and the person concerned was in my opinion offering some useful information about the Thai law on working for charities - it certainly made sense to me.
> 
> I'm really not sure what you are saying, unless I've missed something, he has not tried to sell anything, hasn't provided a link, and has made general statements about the legalities of working as a volunteer and the visas required - as he said the same advice can be read on the Thaivisa forum.



Hi frogblogger,

Sorry, I guess I did miss your post. :/ That said is sure seemed like he was trying to solicit by offering his [his wife's] assistance and expected something in return. But if you've vetted him/her it's fine with me. Personally, I still would contact the school that was going to hire me for guidance before I sent someone I didn't know or know anything about my personal info.


----------



## Serendipity2

gleeglee said:


> I would like to offer you some sound advice, but my integrity was questioned by Serendipity2 , why does he not offer you the correct advice he is obviously an expert in this field.



gleeglee,

You've offered to help someone with a visa and that's great. 

One of the benefits of having a forum is to share information. I know absolutely nothing about getting a visa to do volunteer work or even regular work in Thailand should someone need help. That said, there are many others who can help someone get a visa to do volunteer work besides your organization. That was my point. 

I trust you're not saying that your charity is the only one and that there are NO other groups or other organizations in all of Thailand that can also provide Dumbo [or me] with guidance? I've read the mission statement of your charity and, with all due respect, you're very new to the charity business. To offer assistance IS commendable but perhaps just providing guidance to organizations that can help Dumbo would be better. 

I'm not here questioning your integrity but suggesting you offer generalized guidance would be another approach.


----------



## gleeglee

Serendipity2 said:


> gleeglee,
> 
> You've offered to help someone with a visa and that's great.
> 
> One of the benefits of having a forum is to share information. I know absolutely nothing about getting a visa to do volunteer work or even regular work in Thailand should someone need help. That said, there are many others who can help someone get a visa to do volunteer work besides your organization. That was my point.
> 
> I trust you're not saying that your charity is the only one and that there are NO other groups or other organizations in all of Thailand that can also provide Dumbo [or me] with guidance? I've read the mission statement of your charity and, with all due respect, you're very new to the charity business. To offer assistance IS commendable but perhaps just providing guidance to organizations that can help Dumbo would be better.
> 
> I'm not here questioning your integrity but suggesting you offer generalized guidance would be another approach.


Seredity i dont have to justify anything to you advise was given by someone who knows the law in regards to this matter, there are hundreds of foundations in Thailand who can provide this service. I did point the man to another site that are experts onthis matter
But you say you dont know about getting people a visa! Then why are you offering advise when in your own words you dont know about this matter. 
You make me laugh new this new that, My wife as ownded a school in Bangkok for 10 years, we have just opened a new school in Pattaya and a joint venture in Buriram. The Foundation was set up in the memory of my wife mother who died in the tsunami so yes the foundation is about 2 years old. 
Why does something new alarm you. I think you just like the sound of your own voice an armchair expert about everything but informed about nothing.


----------



## Serendipity2

gleeglee said:


> Seredity i dont have to justify anything to you advise was given by someone who knows the law in regards to this matter, there are hundreds of foundations in Thailand who can provide this service. I did point the man to another site that are experts onthis matter
> But you say you dont know about getting people a visa! Then why are you offering advise when in your own words you dont know about this matter.
> You make me laugh new this new that, My wife as ownded a school in Bangkok for 10 years, we have just opened a new school in Pattaya and a joint venture in Buriram. The Foundation was set up in the memory of my wife mother who died in the tsunami so yes the foundation is about 2 years old.
> Why does something new alarm you. I think you just like the sound of your own voice an armchair expert about everything but informed about nothing.



gleeglee,

Anyone coming on to this forum can post what they like but when they encourage others to send copies of their passports to an unknown quantity [you] then I will advise against doing that. Hopefully, you can see the merits of not sending your passport [or a copy thereof] to someone who claims they will help you. Why so defensive? 

If you ARE a legitimate charity you will [or should] be very open to what you're doing. If not then perhaps your charity is more about buying another 7.8 acres and less about doing God's work in teaching children. Now I don't know for certain but I also thought that every child in Thailand gets a rudimentary education. Is this not true? I've even visited hill tribes [many hill tribes] and every one I've visited had a school house. Your site claims only those who can afford to send their children to school get educated. Hopefully each child does learn to read and write and I will be stunned if this is not the case. Your charity states the opposite. 

By the way, you teach English and state that you're from England so why is your spelling and punctuation so poor? For example, my Nom de Guerre [Nom de Plume] is Serendipity2 not Seredity. "Owned" is not spelled ownded and normal convention to use an apostrophe in "dont". If you're going to hold yourself out as a professional at least try to emulate one. 

Had you offered Dumbo more than one option from the beginning then we wouldn't be exchanging these posts. Certainly, give advice and offer assistance but also point out that there are many other sources. It was my opinion that you offered your wife's help and inferred that there was no other game in town. By your own admission there are many others who can help him. The object is clarity. 

Serendipity2


----------



## Serendipity2

gleeglee said:


> Seredity i dont have to justify anything to you advise was given by someone who knows the law in regards to this matter, there are hundreds of foundations in Thailand who can provide this service. I did point the man to another site that are experts onthis matter
> But you say you dont know about getting people a visa! Then why are you offering advise when in your own words you dont know about this matter.
> You make me laugh new this new that, My wife as ownded a school in Bangkok for 10 years, we have just opened a new school in Pattaya and a joint venture in Buriram. The Foundation was set up in the memory of my wife mother who died in the tsunami so yes the foundation is about 2 years old.
> Why does something new alarm you. I think you just like the sound of your own voice an armchair expert about everything but informed about nothing.



gleeglee,

I confess that I love to read. I also will confess there is MUCH I don't know - including the education of children in Thailand. 

According to your website children do not get an education in Thailand unless their parents can afford to pay. Your charity asks donors to give your charity money so that your schools can provide this education. Being a curious fellow I did a bit of research. According to Wikipedia your statement is incorrect. Kindly read what Wikipedia says regarding mandatory/compulsory education for children in Thailand and advise us what is not correct. 

"Education in Thailand is provided mainly by the Thai government through the Ministry of Education from pre-school to senior high school. A free basic education of twelve years is guaranteed by the constitution, and a minimum of nine years' school attendance is mandatory.

Formal education consists of at least twelve years of basic education, and higher education. Basic education is divided into six years of primary education and six years of secondary education, the latter being further divided into three years of lower- and upper-secondary levels. Kindergarten levels of pre-primary education, also part of the basic education level, spans 2-3 years depending on the locale, and is variably provided. Non-formal education is also supported by the state. Independent schools contribute significantly to the general education infrastructure."

Please advise if Wikipedia's site is incorrect. Thanks in advance.

Serendipity2


----------



## Dumbo

gleeglee said:


> Seredity i dont have to justify anything to you advise was given by someone who knows the law in regards to this matter, there are hundreds of foundations in Thailand who can provide this service. I did point the man to another site that are experts onthis matter
> But you say you dont know about getting people a visa! Then why are you offering advise when in your own words you dont know about this matter.
> You make me laugh new this new that, My wife as ownded a school in Bangkok for 10 years, we have just opened a new school in Pattaya and a joint venture in Buriram. The Foundation was set up in the memory of my wife mother who died in the tsunami so yes the foundation is about 2 years old.
> Why does something new alarm you. I think you just like the sound of your own voice an armchair expert about everything but informed about nothing.


gleeglee, Perhaps you might give me some information about the Buriram joint venture as I will be in Surin from the 25th July 09 for three weeks. The small school I wish to volunteer at is just out of Surin. Look foreward to your reply. Dumbo.


----------



## gleeglee

Most Schools in Thailand are fee paying school only the government schools are free usually very underfunded and no teaching material, Schools take money off the parents to pay for the English program . So once again your opinions are wrong.

I never stated that i was a teacher once again your wrong and offering true advise does not depend on the quality of writing skills which i admit is poor, but i am a very good engineer.

The school system in Thailand is fee paying so your wrong again (In October this year all education in Thailand will be free) So the English program will suffer as the schools cannot take money of parents to pay for this. In a pilot scheme that has been running schools involved stopped the english program to save school funds.

Your opinions about Thailand are wrong and your knowledge is limited in the matters talking about schools and education in Thailand .
Why are you having a go at a foundation? what kind of person are you?
Children who lost parents in the Tsunami and are living with relations are not getting educated as the family cannot afford the school fees, which at the cheapest schools is 30,000 thai baht per term 2 terms in the year. The average daily wage for labour is 250-300 baht per day. A teachers salary will be 7-10,000 baht per month with a masters degree this will go up to 13-15,000 baht per month. A policeman 7,000 baht per month so as you can see your opinions about the education system in Thailand was not only wrong it was on a different planet.


----------



## Guest

It is certainly a fact that a decent education up until now depended on the family's ability to pay both official fees, and unofficial backhanders to teachers. I've been paying these backhanders for long enough now S2 to be able to confirm the reality of the situation, not the theoretical idealised official one.

I would be very grateful if hostilities ceased and we got on with what this forum is all about, providing information and helping out where we can.

So far I've seen no evidence of a commercial agenda from gleeglee, as as long as it remains that way there is no reason to be overly suspicious that I can see. Should gleeglee wish to promote his wife's language school at some point, then that option is open to him by taking up Premium membership.

In the meantime, discussions about visa requirements are fine.


----------



## gleeglee

frogblogger said:


> It is certainly a fact that a decent education up until now depended on the family's ability to pay both official fees, and unofficial backhanders to teachers. I've been paying these backhanders for long enough now S2 to be able to confirm the reality of the situation, not the theoretical idealised official one.
> 
> I would be very grateful if hostilities ceased and we got on with what this forum is all about, providing information and helping out where we can.
> 
> So far I've seen no evidence of a commercial agenda from gleeglee, as as long as it remains that way there is no reason to be overly suspicious that I can see. Should gleeglee wish to promote his wife's language school at some point, then that option is open to him by taking up Premium membership.
> 
> In the meantime, discussions about visa requirements are fine.


Frogblogger i appologise to you and your readers but S2 was out of order questioning the validity of a legal foundation in Thailand that took 2 years of hardwork to setup and get the licence to help poor children in Thailand. Something that is dear to my heart.
I gave good advise on a subject i know a lot about, he got personnel and questioned my integrity and even suggested i had a hidden agenda.
This works both ways i offered to help but i also know nothing about the man who i offered to help,and when applying for any type of visa or government document as you well know will require the applicants passport and photos

so i appologise and will not respond to s2 again


----------



## KhwaamLap

Hi all, I am about to take a TEFL course as part of joining just such a volunteer project (I mentioned it in another thread, so at the risk of being thought an official advertiser for them I'll refrain from posting a link here too). On passing the TEFL (fully accredited) I can take up a volunteer post for 4 hours plus a week - this is mostly temple schools etc that are for the very poor - where parents can not afford even state school costs - and orphanages. This gets me a Work Permit (Voluteer) and, if I needed one (which I don't as I have one) a Yr NoN-Im 'O' Visa (note this is an 'O' not a 'B').
This is renewable each byear for the cost of the visa and wp (about 5K Baht on current Immigration charges). There are many such foundations out there - this one is in Chiang Mai..


----------



## JustChris

KhwaamLap said:


> Hi all, I am about to take a TEFL course as part of joining just such a volunteer project (I mentioned it in another thread, so at the risk of being thought an official advertiser for them I'll refrain from posting a link here too). On passing the TEFL (fully accredited) I can take up a volunteer post for 4 hours plus a week - this is mostly temple schools etc that are for the very poor - where parents can not afford even state school costs - and orphanages. This gets me a Work Permit (Voluteer) and, if I needed one (which I don't as I have one) a Yr NoN-Im 'O' Visa (note this is an 'O' not a 'B').
> This is renewable each byear for the cost of the visa and wp (about 5K Baht on current Immigration charges). There are many such foundations out there - this one is in Chiang Mai..


I was under the impression you needed to work more hours a week for a work permit, I was also under the impression the fee for a work permit was based on your salary. As I recall I pay about 3,500B per year to the labor office for my work permit and I pay immigration 1900B per year for my non-imm B visa which I also was under the impression you needed a non-imm B to get a work permit. I qualify for an O visa but I have always had non-imm B for working purposes and I work for the Thai government so....


----------



## KhwaamLap

JustChris said:


> I was under the impression you needed to work more hours a week for a work permit, I was also under the impression the fee for a work permit was based on your salary. As I recall I pay about 3,500B per year to the labor office for my work permit and I pay immigration 1900B per year for my non-imm B visa which I also was under the impression you needed a non-imm B to get a work permit. I qualify for an O visa but I have always had non-imm B for working purposes and I work for the Thai government so....


Yes, but this is chalk and cheese. A voluteer WP does NOT allow wages to be earned - therefore it can't be based on salary. The one I will get (for this voluteer job) is based on a Non-Imm 'O' (not 'B') there is no ability to work for money legally with it. There is a fixed charge for the two - non 'O'and volunteer WP as set my Thai Immigration. Its not my course, I don't run it, I only profit in so far as I am a prospective student. I am here already on a Non-Imm 'O' based on marriage as I earn my money overseas and not here, so I do not need a WP for salary.


----------



## Guest

KL I would be interested in knowing more about this specific course in Chiang Mai (arrived back in CM a couple of days ago, by the way...)


----------



## KhwaamLap

frogblogger said:


> KL I would be interested in knowing more about this specific course in Chiang Mai (arrived back in CM a couple of days ago, by the way...)


Its run by a company called Siam Educational Experience (SEE). I went to see the guy who runs it, John Quinn just over a week ago. I've registered for the next course 27th July - I can send you his contant detail if you like (by PM) - or its on their web site too.


----------



## JustChris

John Quinn and his wife own it they also own EFL school, they seem to be nice people, honest anyway which is more than I can say for a lot of English schools in the city... well it is all hearsay from people that I know that have taught English but I know John and his wife personally.


----------



## RonVancouver

ladyangela said:


> hello everyone im new to this forum. i wonted to ask if there was any volunteers in thailand about..
> me and my husband are going to thailand next as volunteers for teaching and health care in orphanage..we were going to be going with GAB but they dont seem to do what we wont and we would be able to save so much money if we did our own net working than would be able to give this saved money to the orphanages.
> so i wonted to ask if there was anyone about who has done there own net working for this kind of volunteering or would it be best to go with gab and let them do all the hard work for us...we are only going for 4 weeks we are not looking to moving to thailand yet..
> i would be greatfull for any help...
> thanks angela


Hi Angela,

You might try Father Ray's Pattaya Orphanage, very well established, in Pattaya.

Ron


----------



## berylj

hi
This is my first post on this forum. I am heading to Thailand for a year. I have a Degree and am about to do a Tefl course, so am fairly sure I will be able to get a work permit. My question is: can my boyfriend of 10 years, who doesn't have a degree, can somehow be included in my visa/permit or is there a good visa option for him. Border runs every 30 days would get expensive...


----------



## Serendipity2

berylj said:


> hi
> This is my first post on this forum. I am heading to Thailand for a year. I have a Degree and am about to do a Tefl course, so am fairly sure I will be able to get a work permit. My question is: can my boyfriend of 10 years, who doesn't have a degree, can somehow be included in my visa/permit or is there a good visa option for him. Border runs every 30 days would get expensive...



berylj,

Welcome to the forum! You should have no troubles with a visa. If you can get your TEFL before you come and begin searching for a teaching job while still in South Africa that would help you get a better job [from my reading on the subject] That said, you would still be able to find a good job once you're here.

TEN YEARS? Marry the man! That would [I think] solve the problem. Maybe not. I don't think his having or not having a degree is relevant BUT the government is going to be concerned about how he is going to support himself. 

He could get is a 90 day visa to start while still in South Africa which is pretty easy to get and then, once here, make his visa runs as needed. It isn't that expensive to leave/return to the country - especially if you're based in Bangkok but it is a pain in the rear. Still, there are cheap flights to Kuala Lumpur and you could make a weekend of it. I think there are also direct flights to Penang - both great destinations.

Serendipity2


----------



## JustChris

berylj said:


> hi
> This is my first post on this forum. I am heading to Thailand for a year. I have a Degree and am about to do a Tefl course, so am fairly sure I will be able to get a work permit. My question is: can my boyfriend of 10 years, who doesn't have a degree, can somehow be included in my visa/permit or is there a good visa option for him. Border runs every 30 days would get expensive...


There are no more 30 day border runs they have been reduced to 15 days as I understand which can be quite costly and it gets old fast I would imagine. It is difficult to stay in Thailand legally there is no doubt about that. I think the best bet for your boy friend is to take a TEFL course as well as some of the schools do not require a degree and they will get him a 1 year "B" visa.


----------



## Guest

Yep as JC says there's a thirty day stamp when you first fly in but from then on it's been reduced to 15 days, and if I remember right there's a limit on how many times you can do a run to the same border post. So you really need to find an alternative. He will have to have his own visa, so unless he does as JC suggests and also enrols for a TEFL, you're going to struggle to find a better solution that a 3 month tourist visa, followed by border runs.


----------



## Acid_Crow

Border runs will effectively be every 14 days, since the last day on one stamp counts as the first day on the other. At the moment the visas, or really the 'visa free days' that are given at the border seems to have no limited amount of times of renewal. But the rules are unclear, and it will be no more clear to the people working at the border.

However, there are many visa options. If he's not granted a 'non-immigrant' visa, you could always get the double entry tourist visa. That will get you 60+30 days, a border run followed by an instant 60+30 days. That will do for almost 6 months.

The +30 days means you have to go to your local immigrations office when your 60 days are up, and get an extension by filling out a form and paying the sum of 1900 Baht.

When the 6 months are up, you will have to travel to the nearest capital (or Penang, but that is uncertain at times) to apply for a new visa. Only single entry (60+30 days) are given at a foreign embassy as far as I know.

Best of luck.


----------



## berylj

Thanks for all the advice! This visa thing could be a bit of a headache but Thailand really seems worth it. I've emailed the embassy here in SA but probably too close to Christmas to get a reply. The non Immigrant B visa would be great, and the 60+30 also looks good. If it gets too complicated I might have to swap Clive for a bowl of noodles.


----------



## Serendipity2

berylj said:


> Thanks for all the advice! This visa thing could be a bit of a headache but Thailand really seems worth it. I've emailed the embassy here in SA but probably too close to Christmas to get a reply. The non Immigrant B visa would be great, and the 60+30 also looks good. If it gets too complicated I might have to swap Clive for a bowl of noodles.



berylj,

If Clive gets to be more trouble than he's worth always remember.... "So many men, so little time". I'm sure you would be able to find a very satisfactory replacement in Thailand!


----------



## berylj

he he he


----------

